# Fishing without a license.



## mattmc2003 (Apr 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows what the cost of fishing without a license will cost us. My wife got the ticket today. Me, my wife, son, and two cousins went boating. I knew she didn't have a license, she said she didnt wanna fish anyway. But, guess who picked up a pole about 2 minutes before DNR pulled up.....oh yeah. I also had my new .45 XD layin in the rod box, not sure if that is illegal or not, but it was there. When he asks about life jackets, the littlest cousin goes jerking open compartments. I just knew he saw it. It was in plain view since the life jackets were out, but nothing was said. Im not sure if i did anything wrong anyway. Well, any idea on the cost of the no license ticket? We were on lake hartwell in GA.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 4, 2009)

:hmm3grin2orange:i guess you should no better just look it up tom trees


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I paid 80 bucks about 12 years ago?


----------



## TheLumberJack (Apr 4, 2009)

the fines are different everywhere.

i had a coworker get one here in PA last year..i believe he said $120..something like that.

no big deal this time around on the gun issue since you weren't sighted but sound advice would be learn and live your state's firearms regulations. anything involving firearms is very serious. your wife's little no fishing license ticket could have easily ended in guns being drawn and you being cuffed until the pistols story was clarified. 

many states are open carry states, meaning if you don't conceal your sidearm you're free to be about with it on your hip. 

also, i'm an nra instructor and give concealed carry classes which then allows you to be licensed for a concealed weapons permit...it's like a $75 fee and good for 5 years...go do it...all your worries will be gone.

good luck


i'm active over on defensivecarry.com if you want to learn more in that department. that xd is a nice piece by the way.


----------



## tree md (Apr 4, 2009)

Not sure on the no license ticket but I got pulled over with a .357 mag in the car onetime in GA. This was prolly 20 years ago and funny thing is I was transporting it to show someone who was interested in buying it. It was the last handgun I owned. I declared the weapon when the State Trooper wanted to search my car. He spent over an hour searching my car and the local deputy sheriffs showed up (including one I went to church with). The trooper was looking for dope. I guess he figured I would have dope since I was transporting a firearm (no ammo). The deputy who went to my church talked him into abandoning his search but they did confiscate the gun. It was unregistered and the stainless steel on the bottom of the butt of the handle was scratched where the serial number was. Kind of looked like the numbers had intentionally tried to be removed. They wanted to run the gun and see what the deal was with it. They kept it a couple of weeks until it came up clean then I was allowed to pick it up. No charges or tickets where filed. I eventually sold it.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 4, 2009)

My local sheriff told me where you can and can't have a firearm in a vehicle, but a boat would be different i guess. It couldn't be in the open cause of the small boat, it would be under our feet. It was in the rod box in its holster. And here, its only about 40 for the concealed permit. No class involved. I gotta do that asap.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 4, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:i guess you should no better just look it up tom trees



I did tom, I did. Its different from county to county just about. Just figured i'd get a general answer. mattmc2003


----------



## ross_scott (Apr 4, 2009)

Over here in New Zealand if you are caught fishing without a permit you lose your fishing gear, car, boat (if you are using one) and you get a fine (this is for freshwater fishing) for salt water the same penalties apply for undersize and exceeding bag limit


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 4, 2009)

Last time I checked, the pistol was legal, but commander #### for brains only been in for a few?

If there is a mandatory court appearance, buy the licensee to show the judge, offer nothing but an apology to the court and a 'thank you your honer' on your way out,,,, you can call him anything you want once back in the truck!


----------

